# Gaming PC für ARK und ANNO 2205



## p6218de (7. Februar 2017)

*Gaming PC für ARK und ANNO 2205*

Moin moin

mein HP Pavilion P6218DE Desktop-PC - Gerätedaten | HP® Kundensupport plus Monitor HP2229h 
kommt langsam aber sicher in die Jahre.

Kann ich die 

8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

und

550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum

aus der unten aufgeführten Zusammenstellung
Ich möchte mit dem PC eigentlich nur Spielen und keine Videos schneiden etc. Aktuelle Spiele die ich gerne zocken würde, wären zum Beispiel: Ark, ANNO 2205.

 Das sollen meine Komponenten sein:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/f691162217cbcc87064d685d90f93c1a54e6cf7d99712c3d852

Fragen:

1. Wird die Grafikkarte in meinem HP überhaupt funktionieren

2. Reichen die 550 Watt aus oder muss es mehr sein

3. Kann (darf) ich das Windows 7 in den neuen PC übernehmen




Über Eure Antworten freue ich mich schon


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2017)

Ich versteh das jetzt nicht ganz ^^  Du willst die Sachen im Warenkorb neu holen und fragst trotzdem, ob die Grafikkarte im alten PC geht? ^^ Was genau hast du denn nun vor? Alles neu oder doch nur Grafikkarte und Netzteil? bzw. wozu nennst du den ganzen Warenkorb, wenn es Dir eigentlich nur um die Grafikkarte geht?

So oder so, falls es doch um den alten PC geht: die CPU im HP-PC ist schon extrem alt, da macht eine GTX 1070 keinen Sinn mehr. Eine GTX 1050 Ti wäre grad noch so ok, und ein neues Netzteil brauchst du dann an sich nicht.


----------



## p6218de (8. Februar 2017)

moin moin

danke für die schnelle Antwort

ich habe erst 1000€ 

 wollte den Rechner nach und nach kaufen 

Erste Möglichkeit Grafikkarte und Netzteil 602,17€ sollten in meinem altem HP das spielen von ARK ohne abstürze für ein paar Monate ermöglichen.

Zweite Möglichkeit Grafik, Mainboard, CPU und Netzteil kaufen für 978,35€ und den alten Rechner schlachten


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2017)

Also, du kannst auch für gute 1000€ einen quasi gleichguten PC zusammenstellen wie den bei mindfactory und dann direkt DEN nutzen. Wenn du da die alten Teile direkt verkaufst, müsste es doch auch hinkommen, wenn es am Ende etwas über 1000€ sind, oder? Denn von einer GTX 1070 hast du bei DER alten CPU echt nicht viel.

Vor allem hast du bei Deiner Auswahl beim Gehäuse und CPU-Kühler sowie Netzteil sehr sehr teuere Varianten gewählt, die zwar "besser" sind als günstigere, aber lediglich NOCH besser, denn auch deutlich günstigere sind SEHR gut: Gehäuse für 60-80€ sind auch schon Top und sehr leise, nen BigTower braucht heutzutage ehrlich gesagt kein Schwein   da ein solider Midi-Tower mehr als genug Platz bietet und auch super belüftet ist. Big ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man mehr als 6 Festplatten oder so einbauen will, oder eine sehr umfangreiche Wasserkühlung. 

Beim Netzteil reicht eines für 60-80€ DICKE, und Kühler reichen selbst zum Übertakten bei einem von ca 50€ völlig aus, damit du auch bei hohem Takt einen leisen PC hast. 

Und auch die M.2-SSD: das lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. Die M2-SSDs in DEM Preisbereich sind nicht schneller als eine günstigere normale SSD. Und es gibt zwar M.2-SSDs, die mehr MB/s bieten, aber die sind fast doppelt so teuer wie eine gleichgroße normale SSD, und den Speed kannst du quasi nie nutzen, so dass eine normale SSD mit 500-600 MB/s in der Praxis nicht langsamer ist. Das Wichtige bei einer SSD im Vergleich zu einer Festplatte ist die Zugriffszeit, und die ist auch bei normalen SSD quasi Null. 


Zunächst mal ganz von vorne: Du hast du den an sich veralteten Sockel 1150 ausgesucht. Das lohnt sich nicht, außer du nimmst den Xeon E3-1231 v3, weil der fast gleichschnell wie ein neuerer Core i7-6700 oder 7700 ist. Der Xeon ist ein Core i7. nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Da man den nicht übertakten kann, kannst du einfach ein günstiges Board für 60-80€ nehmen. Beispiel mit dem Xeon:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX  265€
Mainboard 8587869 - ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual 69€
8Gb RAM 8GB G.Skill F3-1600C11S-8GNT DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11  55€
Kühler EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler - Hardware, 22€

Das sind dann 411€. Wenn du unbedingt übertakten willst, dann nimm einen Core i7-7600K. Das sähe dann so aus:

CPU Intel Core i5 7600K 4x 3.80GHz So.1151 WOF 249€
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-Z270-HD3P Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual 125€
RAM 8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Single 58€
Kühler Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower 47€

Das wären dann 479€. Das ist teurer als die Variante mit dem Xeon, dafür kannst du übertakten - der Xeon wiederum hat 8 Threads, an sich ist das auf Lange Sicht vielleicht sogar besser, da der wie ein 8Kerner arbeiten kann und Games in der Zukunft davon profitieren. Kann man aber schwer sagen, ob der Takt oder die 8 Threads in 3-4 Jahren den größeren Vorteil haben, oder ob sich das ausgleicht.

Rest des PCs: 
Gehäuse (nur als Beispiel) Corsair Carbide Series 200R Midi Tower ohne 57€
Netzteil 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ 73€
Grafikkarte 8GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Aktiv PCIe 435€

Das sind 565€. Mit dem Xeon wärst du dann bei 976€, mit dem i7-7600K bei 1044€, und mit ner SSD 240GB kommen ca 80€ dazu, die hier zb ist gut 240GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA

Du kannst aber ja einfach zunächst mal die alte Festplatte weiternutzen, du kannst auch beim Kühler erst mal den Standardkühler nutzen, und vielleicht passt alles auch ins alte Gehäuse rein, wobei bei einem SO alten PC es sein kann, dass der Baustandard nicht kompatibel ist, da die Hersteller damals gern mal Sonderformate hatten, damit man den PC nicht selber nachrüsten oder leicht selber reparieren kann.


----------



## p6218de (8. Februar 2017)

Danke Herbboy

habe über deinen Vorschlag nachgedacht und das kam dabei raus

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22181924d71c4cc92b9f7a77afa68d601b16ae7ba838d

Frage: warum die Grafikkarte Gainward statt MSI ?

Der Preis oder die Leistung

Das Gehäuse wollte ich gerne behalten da ich den Dark Rock Pro 3 schon zuhause liegen habe die 100€ sind es mir wert.





Kann ich das Windows 7 aus meinem HP in den neuen Rechner übertragen oder muss ein neues Betriebssystem gekauft werden ?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2017)

Also, die Gainward ist halt auch ein gutes Modell, spart Dir aber 30€ ein.  Wenn du trotzdem lieber die MSI willst, dann mach das.

Aber das mit dem Gehäuse versteh ich nicht. Du musst doch nicht ein 160€-Ding nehmen, nur weil du den Dark Rock 3 hast ^^  Es gibt auch viel günstigere Gehäuse, in die der locker reinpasst.


Wegen Windows: schwer zu sagen, es KÖNNTE sein, dass das Windows an den PC gebunden ist. Nen Lizenzkey hast du aber? Probieren schadet ja nicht. Aber neu installieren solltest du in jedem Falle, d.h. einfach die alte Platte einbauen wird wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## p6218de (12. Februar 2017)

hallo herbboy

wollte mich nochmal melden

nachdem mir das Gehäuse geschenkt wurde hab ich alles nochmals über den Haufen geschmissen das kam dabei raus

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2214b5e63f7e9de4a9b3c737a403e6531038d6a21fc16


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2017)

passt ganz gut. Hast du schon gekauft?


----------

